# Who are some of the best custom bowyers? (Longbows)



## bulldog18

Bamabows Expedition III built by Nate Steele at www.bamabows.com.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau

There are so many bowyers out there and so little head to head testing. These threads generally turn into people talking about the bows they have rather than good comparative information. In order to narrow down the field you need to establish some criteria such as length, grip style, geometry, purpose etc. Cost, delivery time, customer service, and company stability are also important attributes to consider. When I got my Falco Trophy Carbon I had very specific requirements. I was looking for a 70 inch long, competition legal, traditional grip, longbow with target shooting customizations and pedigree. I was less interested in cosmetics. I wanted to shoot both IBO and NFAA field so I needed to be able to cover a wide range of distances with one bow. I also wanted it before the IBO Western Trad shoot so delivery time and history of on time delivery was important. That limited the field down pretty quickly which made my choice much easier. I had a couple of good options and then just had to make the best choice that I could. The bow worked out perfectly. I got the bow I wanted on the date promised.


----------



## SuperGrizRiz

Thanks guys. Hank, I didnt even think to create a spec list first. That's good info.


----------



## vabowdog

21st century makes probably the best shooting bow...Liberty makes a really nice longbow too.


Dewayne


----------



## Hank D Thoreau

Dwayne mentions 21st Century. The 21st Century Edge was my runner up. I chose the Falco because there were concerns, by more than just me, that the Edge was only borderline competition legal, which was supported by the picture of the bow on Callaway's website. I had to make a gut feeling decision, but by that time there were only three bows in the running. It turns out that I saw an Edge at the IBO shoot and it was a beautiful D shape. I might have chosen the Edge if I had known that. Still, I am happy with my Falco. Before I selected my bow, I posted a list of requirements on the web and got some good responses, much fewer candidates than I would have gotten if I had left the question open ended. Of course 70 inches long narrowed the list down quite a bit.


----------



## Tradbow Guy

I'd like to know this information as well, not to hijack his thread but someone said mores specifics, i'll offer some. I like the very thin limbed longbows and would be interested in hearing some good makers of those type of bows.


----------



## SuperGrizRiz

This isnt a custom... But does anyone shoot a Bear Patriot or Ausable? I also am looking at the Tomahawk Legacy takedown. I am interested in a quiet, comfortable shooter that would be used for hunting. I dont care about the bow being short. I shoot the 64" Montana sitting down for treestand practice just fine. I wont be shooting any competition. I shoot targets in my basement and backyard, but next season I plan on hunting.


----------



## Stone Bridge

Northern Mist makes a very nice straight-limbed Hill-style longbow. Better finish and more finely shaped than any others I've seen in that style.


----------



## Reptiledude

Over the past few months I've been looking into this as well. Based on information from this forum and other separate reviews, I discerned the Omega Longbows looks like the best bang for your buck. I don't have any experience, but they look very nice and have a large following. The bowyer, Kegan, is on this forum, and based on his posts he seems very knowledgeable about his craft and like a good guy to deal with. Here's the website:

http://omegalongbows.webs.com/


----------



## JParanee

Not a longbow shooter but I see a lot of them  

In no particular order 

Kegan Omega Bows 

Border 

A&H 

Centaur 

To name a few that I was impressed with


----------



## Easykeeper

Start reading, develop a list of bows that keep showing up in "favorite longbow" threads, and try to narrow your choice down between the different types of longbow. There are at least three types, Hill style, Reflex/Deflex (R/D), and hybrid. All have their fans and attributes. Decide how much you can spend.

Then go to the classifieds. You can buy and sell used bows for little more than the shipping, and sometimes not even that. There aren't many "bad" bows out there so you are dealing in subtle shades of "nice", and nice is a pretty subjective criteria. I've bought a bunch of used bows, sold a few, kept a few, and once I really knew what I liked I ordered a couple. No surprises, except for some nice surprises on used bows that I got for a fraction of the price of a new one.

There is no way you can get any solid information from a thread like this, at least not enough to make a relatively expensive purchase with. What I like, what she likes, and what you like might be totally different. Like Hank said at best you get well meant opinions but there are so many makers and types of bows that even the most experienced archer has probably only tried a relatively small sample.

That said, I'll throw out a couple for you to look at. I owned and stupidly sold a McCullough Griffin hybrid style longbow, probably the quietest bow I've ever had. I also had a Buffalo Bow from Big Jim's archery that was not only a great shooting bow but was absolutely jewel like in the craftsmanship department. I'm a recurve guy so the longbows went away, wish I'd kept those two.


----------



## sawtoothscream

grab a omega longbow. they dont cost much and will hold their own against bows much more expensive.


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer

Haven't shot one yet that shoots better than my Omegas.

Here is a video of me shooting one of them.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2384332


----------



## catman-do

For the money a Omega Imperial longbow, I sure love my 64" 43#@28. Kegan also will answer any stupid or smart question you have to get you going in the right direction, he's a great guy to deal with...


----------



## Redb0w

Try Timberpoint longbows,,,
Iffa legal 
made by a true craftsman

http://www.timberpointarchery.com


----------



## Americannomad

Try to find someone with a longbow from A and H archery, And read the test results on the different Trad. forums,


----------



## steve morley

Redb0w said:


> Try Timberpoint longbows,,,
> Iffa legal
> made by a true craftsman
> 
> http://www.timberpointarchery.com


X2 on what Dana said 

I have one of Jaco's bows, they don't seem that fast as the draw is the amazingly smooth and the shot reaction is pretty much a non event (riser section being 19" maybe has something to do with it), mine is 68" 43# and has the same point on as my 66" 49# 21st Edge, I wonder why I need to put that extra drama/effort in to get the same point on.

Not that well known in the USA but really taking off in Europe with IFAA shooters.


----------



## ismo131

Falco. Need to say more?


----------



## steve morley

Falco makes nice shooting bows but they're not really a custom manufacturer, they mass produce around 2000 bows a year, you select model and weight, that's about it.

Order a Timberpoint and you select all the wood combos used and grip is custom made to it your hand. Jaco being South African often uses African exotic woods, bone and horn some quite stunning examples of his work out there.


----------



## DeadEye987

Supergriz,
There have been a lot of good comments already, but the one I haven't seen is that you can a used custom for the price of a new Bear Montana. If you are used to shooting 55lbs and 600+ grain arrows, you are already in a great performance window for point on yardage and arrow K.E.

For a combination of accuracy and speed, think about 66, 68 or 70" bows, bamboo and carbon laminations, and shelf 1/8" outside center. If you intend to compete with the bow, then most of your decisions should be based on the rules of the competition.

If the bow is for hunting and backyard practice, you may find an Elburg (~$250-350, used price)to be a favorite. Used market only, Harry no longer makes them
For IBO, it is hard to beat a 21st Century edge (~$350-400).
For NFAA, IFAA events the Fox Triple Crown (~$500) meets the rules and shoots great.
All of these bows have different grips.

My favorite bow for all around shooting is a Caribow Featherhorn, but I've never seen one win a significant competition. A lot of the Threads here on AT have guys talking about there favorites and about short fast bows (for hunting). I am not an amazing longbow shooter, so I seek bows with a longer riser section and a good grip.

There is a great group of Trad shooters here on AT. Tell the thread what you want to use it for, your draw lengh, poundage, etc. and I bet someone will have one on their wall for you.

If you are in the Northern Virginia area and want to shoot a few different longbows, just yell (but I don't have any bows for sale.)

Good luck and happy hunting!

Troy


----------



## ismo131

steve morley said:


> Falco makes nice shooting bows but they're not really a custom manufacturer, they mass produce around 2000 bows a year, you select model and weight, that's about it.
> 
> Order a Timberpoint and you select all the wood combos used and grip is custom made to it your hand. Jaco being South African often uses African exotic woods, bone and horn some quite stunning examples of his work out there.


Not true. They have mass bow/s but you can costom your bow from all woods there are and some you don't ewer heard (thats heattreatmendwood with different color). Or is this topic only for 1 man businessis that make 100 bows/year and waitinglist is forewer.


----------



## steve morley

I suppose you first have to define a true custom bowyer, as I'm in the Falco factory/shop at least once a month I see what is being sent out the door. No doubt Siim makes great shooting bows, even his low end 145 Euro bows shoot great (we have around a 100 of them at our shooting/training centers) but not a custom bowyer in my eyes, his build quality is not quite up to the likes of Blackbrook, Border, Timberpoint and Fox . 

Just my opinion and you rightly have yours :thumbs_up


----------



## Ernie80

Hi

The best i know (outside the US) is www.ballg.de.
His bamboo longbows Milan and Sperber are pieces of art and shoot like modern hightech bows.

Kind regards
Andi


----------



## DanBlacksher

Dan Toelke is amazing. Takedown whip is a sweet shooter. I am selling the 58# with arrows, extra string, soft case, 16 axis trad arrows, 4 simmons treesharks and armguard if you are interested. I am an equipment junky and wife will not let me just keep adding without selling something. PM me if interested.


----------



## jeeckel

maybe the Montana your shooting is the one??? of course a person has to buy a pile of bows to find out. just remember to keep your Montana so you don't have to buy another.


----------



## DanBlacksher

I agree I am shooting my 65# better so the 58# is going to make room for a heavier one!


----------



## catman-do

I just picked up a 1998 Predator longbow last week in a 62" 50#@28 it's throws arrows very well, bought it for a song, and love the pistol grip on it. I did call and confirm with Ron Pittsley it was on of his early ones before they named it the Phoenix.


----------



## SuperGrizRiz

jeeckel said:


> maybe the Montana your shooting is the one??? of course a person has to buy a pile of bows to find out. just remember to keep your Montana so you don't have to buy another.



This may be the case! Today I stuck an arrow in the target and hung a bottle cap on the nock. 17 yards (the length of my indoor basement range) and drilled it! Couldnt believe it! I am going to have to try to post some pictures or vids of my swinging shots!


----------



## gnome

SuperGrizRiz said:


> This isnt a custom... But does anyone shoot a Bear Patriot or Ausable? I also am looking at the Tomahawk Legacy takedown. I am interested in a quiet, comfortable shooter that would be used for hunting. I dont care about the bow being short. I shoot the 64" Montana sitting down for treestand practice just fine. I wont be shooting any competition. I shoot targets in my basement and backyard, but next season I plan on hunting.


Before my surgery, The Ausable was my primary goto bow. It is so much of an upgrade from the Montana. Bear archery had a tent set up at the T.B.O.F (traditional bowhunters of Florida) fall shoot and I had the opportunity to shoot both of them side by side . The Ausable was hands down the smoother, better shooting bow. I have also had the opportunity to shoot a one piece Widow, and the Ausable was smoother.The Ausable doesn't get the respect as an excellent shooting bow because its not a custom.


----------



## TeamRetic

I love John Davis longbows. They are so nice to shoot.


----------



## hoyt fo life555

Check out bob morrison bows, big jim bows, zipper, they offer some really nice custom bows.


----------



## grantmac

Regardless of what anyone including the bowyer will tell you every bow is a series of compromises. What makes a bow good for you is how those compromises work with your shooting.

What is it you like about your current bow and what do you want different on a new one? What is your budget? Draw length?

-Grant


----------



## steve morley

This to me is what a custom bowyer is about, years ago I approach Andy at Blackbrook with a problem, my 21st Edge passed bow inspection at a worlds but I was told if anybody complained I would be Disqualified, When I returned home I worked with Andy to come up with a legal IFAA Longbow with particular features I like from other bows and a custom grip for my hand, he basically produced a one off custom bow for me, the "Zeta" it just happened to turn into a popular model. Jaco at Timberpoint did a similar thing for Dana (Redbow) he sent him design drawings of what he wanted, Jaco made it happen. Not that many Bowyers out there that still do that, last year I asked sid if he was able to make some limbs for a riser, he said no, they're too busy and committed to their own designs, the previous owner of Border had made me limbs for my Groves and Bear Kodiak, it doesn't seem to happen much these days.


----------



## Beendare

The ones a guy can't go wrong with; 
Fox, Liberty, Dan Toelke, JD Berry, Leon Stewart, BW......and about 100 others.....but those first 1/2 dozen all get rave reviews


----------



## mursedan111

Jim Neaves at Centaur archery. He is about the nicest guy you'll ever meet and his bows are exceptional.


----------



## RealDakota

Advice so far covers the gamut of longbow design, cost, and quality. Some of the bows listed are longbows, but no more similar to one another than they are to recurves. You should decide what sort of longbow you want, and specify a budget, before you choose a bowyer.


----------



## Mr. Natural

I keep hearing about new bowmakers every day it seems. But I'd add Thunderstick longbows to the list - Jim Reynolds makes a fine shooter that's pretty easy on the eyes. 
I actually have a Thunderstick III I might be willing to trade for your Montana. It's 66" and pulls [email protected] Dave.


----------



## Pete53

my son purchased a custom black widow 68 lb. longbow from black widow claims its one of the best stick bows he ever has shot and he has a few to many.tradional archery is in his blood forever !


----------



## Norm Koger

Another vote here for Omega, particularly if you like aggressively thin limbs. Order one before Kegan realizes he's underpriced...


----------



## ismo131

I just reasently have find Bowers websites that have Beatiful bows. Eugenia costom bows. I say Wow. I realy like kontrast woods he has in many bows.


----------



## Stub

My vote would Be Omega also. I owed the Imperial and currently own the Delta model and they are great bows. Affordable price, lifetime warranty, fast, and killer customer service. Awesomeness


----------



## mrdimi

I'd add my vote to the Omega, picked up an 40# Imperial and it's a beautiful shooting bow. Kegan was also great at working with you on all of the details and if you're like me the many questions you ask. Great customer service all around.


----------



## rimrockhunter

Come on, everyone knows that Wes Wallace "Royal" is the best Long Bow....................


----------



## Homey88

Omega longbows!


----------



## 4 Fletch

Tim Finley http://kotabows.com/
Jason Kendall http://www.jktraditions.com/
Kegan http://omegalongbows.webs.com/


----------



## non-typical

Had a carbon massie Longhorn which was quick and quiet. Also own two Centuars, one glass, one ILF. Great bows and Jim is a great man to deal with.


----------



## zonic

mrdimi said:


> Kegan was also great at working with you on all of the details and if you're like me the many questions you ask. Great customer service all around.


This was my experience w/ Omega as well.


----------



## David Alford

Not a traditional longbow, but the Bob Lee takedown LBs are awesome. Rcurve type of riser, very stable and fast; and most importantly very accurate with their stable limbs and riser mass.


----------



## dayrlm

Ed Neat out of Ohio makes a nice Longbow with a shelf. Bamboo for the face, Epay in the middle and Osage on the Belly with different hard wood risers. Mine is Tiger Maple with Antler or horn reinforcement on the tips.


----------



## Tradchef

I just shot the Stalker Jackyl and the Striker STDL to see which one i liked better. Both are awesome bows. I went with the Stiker as the grip fit me better and i shot i pretty darn good. Bushman bows are another one to look at. That will be my next one for a higher end bow. Omega gets a nod from me too. Trying to get one of those ordered this summer.


----------



## overbo

Hill style LB, I like a Fredrick Baron. Thick core and trapped much like JD Berry's.

3 piece, Habu Vyperkahn. Easiest bow to shoot accurately w/ that I've shot to date.


----------

